# Candle mold suggestions for a beginner



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

My wife and daughters are going to try candle making. Birthdays are coming up and was thinking of buying some molds for them. What molds would you suggest for beginners, or doesn't it really matter? I was thinking that the simple tapers or large cylinder types might result in more success for them over the more complex animal molds until they get the hang of it. Thanks, J


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

First realize that you are pouring candles upside down in the mold. Tapers would be the way to go. You can use normal silicon spray from your shop. For mold release. Do some silicon molds And I would buy more than one. Make live easier.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Forgot to thank you. Getting area ready in garage for the mess!


----------

